# My garage build - The story



## mattsbmw

Having moved into our new house back in February this year, one of the criteria (my main criteria :lol was either a garage or space to build a garage.

So the house we settled on was a 3 bed semi, here are the pics,





































I think this fits the bill 

So the plan is a double garage right at the end of the garden.

The garage will be concrete sectional for both cost and speed.

Next up is marking out the drive and garage base  then the building control officer arrives next week.

Will keep this thread updated with progress (both good and bad!)


----------



## Grommit

Sounds great. You gonna drive over your lovely grass to get to the garage? :s


----------



## mattsbmw

Grommit said:


> Sounds great. You gonna drive over your lovely grass to get to the garage? :s


nope, driveway will be installed


----------



## Derekh929

Look forward to updates Matt, good space you have for the garage


----------



## M4D YN

looking super,cant wait to see it finished :thumb:


----------



## Hardsworth

looking forward to updates :thumb:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

Im sorry but this thread should be removed on grounds of false advertising :doublesho


Not 1 picture of a garage :tumbleweed:
:lol:


----------



## M4D YN

Derbyshire-stig said:


> Im sorry but this thread should be removed on grounds of false advertising :doublesho
> 
> Not 1 picture of a garage :tumbleweed:
> :lol:


:thumb::thumb::thumb:

give him a chance you :lol:


----------



## mattsbmw

Derbyshire-stig said:


> Im sorry but this thread should be removed on grounds of false advertising :doublesho
> 
> Not 1 picture of a garage :tumbleweed:
> :lol:


Just to keep Mr Stig happy, here you go


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

M4D YN said:


> :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> give him a chance you :lol:


he knows me well enough to know it was tongue in cheek :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN

Derbyshire-stig said:


> he knows me well enough to know it was tongue in cheek :thumb:


i know i know


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan

Will keep an eye on this


----------



## jonnyMercUK

That grass looks well!


----------



## Hardsworth

is it not built yet? :lol::lol:


----------



## mattsbmw

Hardsworth said:


> is it not built yet? :lol::lol:


not quite 

But a phone call on wednesday saw me accept the groudworks to start this monday  alot earlier than planned (was expecting it to be end of june.

So next week we should have updates a plenty.

I will get some more pics tomorrow just for th record of how it is now.

First expense has been paid to the council for building regs inspection 

The inspector is coming monday as well.


----------



## mattsbmw

So the first day is over 

As it stood last night:




































And the first delivery at 8:30










Then the lads turned up and got organised










Then started 



















the building inspector turned up and said dig deeper 










Lunch time arrives and before they went to the local chippy the first load went off










the first half of the base dug out










As the afternoon progressed they slowly worked up the drive










leaving this



















Ending the day like this










Good progress has been made and tomorrow the rest of the excavation happens and the building inspector is back to check the base before Hardcore and type 1 stone goes down.

Another update tomorrow guys


----------



## Lewisredfern001

looks great. when i sell up and move this is exactly what i want to do


----------



## Rob_Quads

Always enjoy these sorts of threads. 

What are you going to be laying on the run up to the drive?


----------



## mattsbmw

Rob_Quads said:


> Always enjoy these sorts of threads.
> 
> What are you going to be laying on the run up to the drive?


Its going to be gravel, then block paving alongside and in front of the house


----------



## mattsbmw

And day two has finally finished, this morning the guys started breaking up the remaining concrete:




























And backfilling some of the base, which the inspector has looked and is fine with 



















Even after all that it left a good load for the grab man










The grab man turned up 4 hours late, and of course was here at the same time as builders merchant










So first delivery was some ballast, reinforcement mesh and edgings










The grab delivered 10 tonnes of hardcore which was spread on the base










After the workmen had gone we set about putting up the gate posts



















And this is how it stands tonight










Tomorrow the concrete base will be laid, more picture and write up tomorrow evening


----------



## bero1306

mattsbmw said:


> nope, driveway will be installed


If you going to install a driveway it might of been an idea not to grass the lot.


----------



## mattsbmw

bero1306 said:


> If you going to install a driveway it might of been an idea not to grass the lot.


Wrong assumption.

We didn't it was the previous owner, we only bought the property in February as we saw the potential


----------



## mattsbmw

jonnystuartuk said:


> That grass looks well!


With good reason, looking at what we have excavated there is a good 12" of very high quality top soil of the whole garden, its just a shame so much has had to be taken away


----------



## Jav_R

Love it! The garage is one of the most important things for a car detail addict


----------



## [email protected]

How do you subscribe?! Looks awesome!


----------



## mattsbmw

Well the lads are on site again today, and have had 30 tonnes of roadstone delivered, 10 tonnes of ballast and about 50 bags of cement. 

Should keep them busy all day.


----------



## M4D YN

hurry up matt,your killing me hear


----------



## mattsbmw

M4D YN said:


> hurry up matt,your killing me hear


Its only been 2.5 days


----------



## M4D YN

mattsbmw said:


> Its only been 2.5 days


:doublesho ok i'll wait patiently then


----------



## Guest

awesome, look forward to the completion of the build


----------



## ffrs1444

looking sweet maybe would of liked the drive infront of the garage a little wider but looking ace 
can i surgest a roller door/doors for the garage then you can park right up to door


----------



## mattsbmw

ffrs1444 said:


> looking sweet maybe would of liked the drive infront of the garage a little wider but looking ace
> can i surgest a roller door/doors for the garage then you can park right up to door


We have thought of that and if there isnt enough space we will modify it when the rest of the garden is completed.

Cant go for roller shutter as the height would mean going through a planning application.


----------



## mattsbmw

Slight change of plan today, started off with 10 tonnes of hardcore at 7:30am and this was spread and compacted in the garage base:










After the boss had visited and changed all the plans for today a further 20 tonnes of hard core was delivered










The ballast also arrived for the base which is now going down tomorrow










along with the required cement :doublesho










So the rest of the day was taken up leveling the hardcore and compacting it




























Meanwhile i went off and finalised the order for the garage, that should be here within the next 4 weeks 

I am back to work tomorrow so will only be update at the end of the day


----------



## Buck

Looking good Matt - quick progress too - look forward to seeing thi.s one develop

PS have you put your power and water cables/pipes in yet?


----------



## Lewisredfern001

awesome progress. cant wait for more updates!


----------



## johnsastra16v

good work.

reminds me of the hard work i went through to redo my garden to prepare it for the garage


----------



## mattsbmw

Buck said:


> Looking good Matt - quick progress too - look forward to seeing thi.s one develop
> 
> PS have you put your power and water cables/pipes in yet?


Armoured cable has gone under the hardcore drive and will be set into a pipe within the concrete base 

No water service going in.


----------



## mattsbmw

Today i was back at work so only a couple of pics.

They put all the edgings in round the garage base and got half the base down up to the expansion strip.



















Doesnt look like much but was hard work for the lads given the heat today.

this evening my thoughts turned to detailing.....


----------



## jay69

excellent work so far .. cant wait to see more keep us updated:thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump

Nice progress like the work, shame to see a garden with potential being turned over to a garage I spend most of my time in the garden, similiar to detailing, it's housework but outside!


----------



## PaulN

Looking good, why did you leave it a bit late to order the garage? I would have had it turn up next week lol


----------



## SirFozzalot

Nice. 

Next time I move, top of the list will be a big garage.  The one I have now is barely big enough to fit the car in!


----------



## TubbyTwo

Good progress there


----------



## bazz

liking how this is commimg along dude will keep my eyes on it to see the end result


----------



## mattsbmw

PootleFlump said:


> Nice progress like the work, shame to see a garden with potential being turned over to a garage I spend most of my time in the garden, similiar to detailing, it's housework but outside!


Not a b ig fan of gardening personally although there is plenty of space left for the garden including at the front of the house.



PaulN said:


> Looking good, why did you leave it a bit late to order the garage? I would have had it turn up next week lol


The builders started about 3 weeks earlier than expected.


----------



## Mr Singh

Awesome build! 

How long is from the begining of your drive to the end of your garden? Looks LONG!!!


----------



## Keir

Looks good so far man!


----------



## Damien

Excellent build. Coming along nicely.


----------



## mattsbmw

Mr Singh said:


> Awesome build!
> 
> How long is from the begining of your drive to the end of your garden? Looks LONG!!!


approx 40 metres from kerbside to end of garden.


----------



## mattsbmw

combined update for today and yesterday as i was busy doing other things last night.

yesterday they finished off the base and today they completed putting down the hardcore ready for monday when the edgings will go down and hopefully block paving will start 

so as it stands now:























































garage is due for delivery w/c 18th june, although i will ring them on monday as they they state if the base is ready they may bring delivery forward 

More updates on monday.


----------



## CIJ84

Looking good mate, whats the total size of the pad? Or have i missed that in the post??


----------



## mattsbmw

CIJ84 said:


> Looking good mate, whats the total size of the pad? Or have i missed that in the post??


Base is 6.5m x 6.5m, garage will be a bit smaller than that.


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan

Looks awesome mate


----------



## Jordy Kuga

Looks well!


----------



## gt5000

*interesting*

Greetings from Germany

Great work!

Interesting to see how you do it ... 
In Germany its usually to build the Beton about >20cm and the compressed Stones under >80cm

Greetings Robert

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3387562#post3387562


----------



## mattsbmw

So for those who have made it this far, heres an up date for yesterday.

Was a bit disappointed that they appeared not to have done much, but they had spent the day fitting the edgings and leveling up the hardcore





































And the detail in the joints was surprising!










Today next


----------



## mattsbmw

And today much more visible progress 





































And the block paving has started 



















Hopefully the drive should be finished tomorrow


----------



## bero1306

Looks like its going to be very tight to get to the right hand side garage if not impossible.


----------



## mattsbmw

bero1306 said:


> Looks like its going to be very tight to get to the right hand side garage if not impossible.


It will be, but we have the option to modify the entrance as we redo the rest of the garden if it is too tight


----------



## Guest

bero1306 said:


> Looks like its going to be very tight to get to the right hand side garage if not impossible.


It'll be fine, just reverse in :thumb:

Loving the progress, only wish my driveway was as long as yours..


----------



## mattsbmw

And today they have just about finished, just a little bit of tidying up to do, so a couple of pics:





































Overall i am very impressed with the quality of work and the speed that it has happened with. Would highly recommend the company to anyone.


----------



## Buck

Does look good Matt :thumb:


----------



## modd1uk

How wide is the base and roughly how much did it cost


----------



## modd1uk

mattsbmw said:


> Base is 6.5m x 6.5m, garage will be a bit smaller than that.


Ignore my post above just found this..would still like to know rough cost of that size base


----------



## FINCarbin

Maybe next year I'll be building garage of my own. And even bigger :devil:

Nice job they've done there :thumb:


----------



## craigblues

When is the garage arriving?


----------



## mattsbmw

craigblues said:


> When is the garage arriving?


the garage people rung today and it will be erected on 19th June


----------



## mattsbmw

mattsbmw said:


> the garage people rung today and it will be erected on 19th June


Slight change of date to the 20th now.... i know its only 1 day but still :devil:

Last night saw more progress as i took a trip over to stoke and collected 2 IBC's










These will be used for harvesting rainwater and satisfying the building inspector around drainage.

The thread below is my inspiration for this.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=261919

More updates next week


----------



## mattsbmw

And today the big day arrived 



















They arrived around 7.30 and got to work straight away



















After this they actually got the little forklift stuck in the gravel :lol:

I dint get any pictures though 










First panels going up , and a view from upstairs










Gradually more and more panels went up



















And the roof trusses start to go on



















Then roof and fascias










And finally the doors are fitted










Took them about four hours in total.

Here are the finished pics




























Just got to move stuff into it know so will keep the thread updated 

Hope this has been useful so far.

Next jobs are

Concrete fillet around the inside
Fit guttering and rainwater harvesting
Gain final building regs approval
Sort out electrics
Sort out shelving and benching.


----------



## Rob_Quads

How much did the garage cost?


----------



## mattsbmw

Rob_Quads said:


> How much did the garage cost?


List price is around £4,700 i paid a fair bit less than that though as they had an offer on when i ordered it.


----------



## ffrs1444

looking sweet buddy get them walls white and floor painted thats a mission on its on


----------



## Jordy Kuga

mattsbmw said:


>


Lovely shot there :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Looks great, went up really quickly.
It does look really tight to get a car through the right hand side.


----------



## david_h

Very similar to my setup although I went for a twin that I share with my neighbour.

Painting the walls white and floor grey lifts the interior a lot and makes it a much nicer place.

There should be venting in the roof which means you can still put your car away when its wet, although by extension also means you need to cover the car as it can get dusty if very clean.


----------



## mattsbmw

Gurj247 said:


> Looks great, went up really quickly.
> It does look really tight to get a car through the right hand side.


It does, but at the moment its only an austin mini that is going in that side and when we do the rest of the garden we will extend that area


----------



## mattsbmw

david_h said:


> Very similar to my setup although I went for a twin that I share with my neighbour.
> 
> Painting the walls white and floor grey lifts the interior a lot and makes it a much nicer place.
> 
> There should be venting in the roof which means you can still put your car away when its wet, although by extension also means you need to cover the car as it can get dusty if very clean.


Cool, i will be painting it but presume i need to leaveit to mature a bot first?

Yes i will be getting car covers


----------



## darren1229

looking good, bet u cant wait to get it stocked!


----------



## MEH4N

looks great, would love a garage like that. Maybe one day


----------



## cossierick

Looks good mate, makes all the hard work and wait worth while.

rick


----------



## mattsbmw

Thanks for the comments so far guys, today we are going to be doing some of the finishing off jobs, so hopefully another update later


----------



## david_h

mattsbmw said:


> Cool, i will be painting it but presume i need to leaveit to mature a bot first?
> 
> Yes i will be getting car covers


I slapped the paint on the walls asap, but it laps it up and in hindsight I wish I'd put a concrete sealer on them before painting. It took at least 3 coats to get a good finish.

On the floor, I left it about 3mths to dry before putting floor paint on.


----------



## mattsbmw

david_h said:


> I slapped the paint on the walls asap, but it laps it up and in hindsight I wish I'd put a concrete sealer on them before painting. It took at least 3 coats to get a good finish.
> 
> On the floor, I left it about 3mths to dry before putting floor paint on.


Looks good, definately something i want to do


----------



## johnsastra16v

nice work. its great being able to finally watch someone else do the work in erecting the garage, after doing the hard work getting it to that stage.

now the fun can start filling the garage up


----------



## mattsbmw

johnsastra16v said:


> nice work. its great being able to finally watch someone else do the work in erecting the garage, after doing the hard work getting it to that stage.
> 
> now the fun can start filling the garage up


Yes, i just read your thread and cant believe how much you did, i just got contractors in to do most of it.

Looking forward to getting the shelving done and actually using the garage now.


----------



## johnsastra16v

whats the actual size of the garage?


----------



## mattsbmw

johnsastra16v said:


> whats the actual size of the garage?


its 18' wide by 20' deep.


----------



## johnsastra16v

i thought the width looked similar to mine, but mines only 16ft deep. that extra 4ft will make a massive difference to you.


----------



## Zetec-al

Garage looks fantastic matt.


----------



## nick3814

Just read through the whole thread, really good, excellent job Matt well done.


----------



## SKY

mattsbmw said:


> Looks good, definately something i want to do


Make sure you use exterior paint like dulux weather shield.
If you are going for white, then its better value to buy from makro or cotsco.


----------



## mattsbmw

And the question on everyones lip is



bero1306 said:


> Looks like its going to be very tight to get to the right hand side garage if not impossible.


Today was the day to find out










A bit tight making the turn










just getting lined up










Just going to make it 




























Very pleased


----------



## Zetec-al

Peice of cake!


----------



## mattsbmw

So another update of other things i have been doing to the garage this weekend.

It started with a quote from my boss ringing in my ears "you havent filled it with Sh*t yet have you?"










ooops 

Well first job was to sort out the concrete fillet around the inside, then on to guttering










And into the filter butts and the IBC's big thanks to -simon- for his inspiration on this.



















And finally we started putting up some shelving










And that finishes the weekend off, next up is paint the walls and finish the shelving


----------



## Zetec-al

Enjoy the updates, just out of interest, are you not going to put a gate up at the end of the driveway?


----------



## npinks

What's the concrete mix (any additives etc) for sealing in the base of the garage? I need to sort mine out as it floods in under the concrete walls of mine wet it really rains


----------



## Riv

Garage looks great, and i'm suprised how quickly it went up!


----------



## mattsbmw

Zetec-al said:


> Enjoy the updates, just out of interest, are you not going to put a gate up at the end of the driveway?


gates are going at the end of house, between the block paving and the gravel.


----------



## mattsbmw

npinks said:


> What's the concrete mix (any additives etc) for sealing in the base of the garage? I need to sort mine out as it floods in under the concrete walls of mine wet it really rains


we used 3 sand to 1 cement


----------



## mattsbmw

SKY said:


> Make sure you use exterior paint like dulux weather shield.
> If you are going for white, then its better value to buy from makro or cotsco.


i am using the masonary paint from screwfix which is leyland trade


----------



## craigblues

Nice work on getting a garage.

Out of intrest, loving the rainharvest but why have you got 2 water butts then 2 IBCs. Why didn't you just get 2 IBCs?


----------



## mattsbmw

craigblues said:


> Out of intrest, loving the rainharvest but why have you got 2 water butts then 2 IBCs. Why didn't you just get 2 IBCs?


The water butts filter all the bits out of the water meaning that the two IBC are full of very clean and pure water


----------



## mattsbmw

another little update today, Dad popped round and finished off the shelving while i was at work 




























Tomorrow night i will be filling the shelves with the items that are scattered around the garage


----------



## mattsbmw

Another busy weekend on getting the garage sorted 

First up was to fix some boards to the wall for gardening tools and the like










And continuing this along for small parts like screws etc along with getting the tool boxes in place










Next up was to build a bench, which i am really pleased with










And finally finished filling the shelves










and all detailing gear now in place 



















And just a couple of general shots



















Overall the garage is a perfect size, plenty of space around the cars and easy access to all tools.

More updates soon


----------



## Derekh929

Looks great can't bet a 2x2 and some mdf looking very tidy handy having dad to do all this


----------



## mattsbmw

Derekh929 said:


> handy having dad to do all this


Couldnt have done it with out him :argie:

He has saved me a fortune in shelving and a bench, made something bespoke that suits my needs.


----------



## MEH4N

wow looks great


----------



## VWman

Awesome


----------



## mattsbmw

Thanks Guys


----------



## Craighightower

Brilliant garage. Where did you get the silver brackets to attach the shelving to the walls? Thanks


----------



## Kev_mk3

mattsbmw said:


> List price is around £4,700 i paid a fair bit less than that though as they had an offer on when i ordered it.


is that including or building on top? looks fantastic :thumb: Enjoy the read


----------



## CodHead

What an enjoyable read, great garage! Missus came in and told me to forget it before I got any ideas!!:lol:


----------



## mattsbmw

Craighightower said:


> Brilliant garage. Where did you get the silver brackets to attach the shelving to the walls? Thanks


got them direct from Hanson who supplied the garage :thumb:


----------



## olliecampbell

How are you finding the Halfords Pro roll tool cabinet?
I'm umming and ahhing about whether to buy one of them or a 2nd hand SnapOn.


----------



## mattsbmw

olliecampbell said:


> How are you finding the Halfords Pro roll tool cabinet?
> I'm umming and ahhing about whether to buy one of them or a 2nd hand SnapOn.


Never used a snap on so cant compare, however the one i have is excellent, holds all the tools i need with lots of space still to fill.

Halfords had an offer when i bought mine which was by the bottom get the top free if you reserve online.

If you go for this, make sure you ring the store before travelling as their stock system is horrendous.


----------



## danga200

CodHead said:


> What an enjoyable read, great garage! Missus came in and told me to forget it before I got any ideas!!:lol:


I had that too lol.


----------



## jamesgti

Great work.


----------



## cockney123

Never seen so many toolboxes


----------



## mattsbmw

****ney123 said:


> Never seen so many toolboxes


:lol: i am considering getting rid of the red one as it just isnt used.


----------



## simon1969

very nice mate


----------



## A4Lad

You are living my dream


----------



## mattsbmw

Well i guess time flies when your having fun  being over 2 years since i updated this a few thing have changed, so thought i would update the thread 

Both cars went in



Full power supply installed


One side cleared for painting



And painted 



Paint is holding up reasonably well, although lifting in a couple of place.

And an overall view of the back garden (2 years ago) will update this later in the week as it has now filled out a lot more.



We also added a green house



And a few weeks ago, i pimped the tool box, from this



to this



Matt


----------



## turbosnoop

Great setup you have there!


----------



## zippo

just in case you didn't know Matt there's a new skin shade. Very much a similar shade of green as your Capri .It doesn't matter how hard I scrub but the green wont come off. Is there a thread on her somewhere . Love the proper Mini too, but that shade of red wouldn't match my eyes .If you have the time I'd love to know more about it as well .
Darren


----------



## MadOnVaux!

How do you get the mini out of the garage without driving over the grass?


----------



## zippo

I remember a Capri very similar to yours in an article in Fast/Performance Ford .The photo back ground was a Bodies pub in your neck of the woods .I am going back awhile though 
Daz


----------



## 20vKarlos

I know you made the drive like that for a reason, but I can't help but think that when it comes to reselling the house, you'll get a lot of people making comments about it. 

I know it suits you and your partner, but I'd consider making it a better turning area. :thumb:


----------



## getthewheelsinl

MadOnVaux! said:


> How do you get the mini out of the garage without driving over the grass?


You have obviously never done handbrake turns in a mini!! 

Joe blogs would just used that side as a store / dumping ground like 91% of all UK garages!


----------



## Toto

just read this poor chaps passed away well let's keep this great thread going.


----------



## Puntoboy

What a great build and such an inspiration. 

We are looking to buy our first house soon and I was only looking at houses with garages already. This goes to show that, as long as there's access, building your own garage is a great idea. 

Thank you Matt


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Toto said:


> just read this poor chaps passed away well let's keep this great thread going.


Really?!?! That's such a shame.


----------



## Kev_mk3

hope he hasnt such a shame


----------



## Ben108

There's a thread on here, sadly it's true


----------



## SCOTT1

Gosh that is terrible  Anyone got the link to the thread on here please?


----------



## Maxtor

SCOTT1 said:


> Gosh that is terrible  Anyone got the link to the thread on here please?


The thread is here mate


----------



## JoshHitchings

Nice!!


----------



## SCOTT1

Maxtor said:


> The thread is here mate


Thanks for the link, was so young too. very sad.


----------



## jerry r

a sad loss of a young life,my thoughts are with his family,god bless them.


----------

